# New Code-Seat Cooling-Heating Adjustment



## iansanderson (May 1, 2011)

OK. 2ºC didn't seem to make much difference so I bumped them all up by 4ºC and it took. Seats are set at 51º and backs at 52º. I will drive it around a little bit and see if theres a noticeable difference. I am tempted to really crank them if they're still not hot. I want an Audi-style ass burning.


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

To you pass when you connect the heated seat on level 1 first burns a little and then the temperature is lowered only.


----------



## STX535 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Cooling Temps*

What figures did you put in for the Seat Cooling feature? I have an F10. I tried adjusting with no noticable effect.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

KL_T_SOLL_L1	value = 1A	default = 23	Driver Seat cooler position 1 cushion Werte=1A(26deg)
KL_T_SOLL_L2	value = 17	default = 21	Driver Seat cooler position 1 cushion Werte=17(23deg)
KL_T_SOLL_L3	value = 13	default = 1E	Driver Seat cooler position 1 cushion Werte=13(19deg)
KL_T_SOLL_K1	value = 1A	default = 23	Driver Seat cooler position 1 back Werte=1A(26deg)
KL_T_SOLL_K2	value = 17	default = 21	Driver Seat cooler position 1 back Werte=17(23deg)
KL_T_SOLL_K3	value = 13	default = 1E	Driver Seat cooler position 1 back Werte=13(19deg)
STUFE3_hold_30s	value = 20 (15 minutes)	default = 06 (3 minutes)	Delay to automatically fall from seat cooling setting 3 to 2
KL_T_SOLL_L1	value = 1A	default = 23	Passenger Seat cooler position 1 cushion Werte=1A(26deg)
KL_T_SOLL_L2	value = 17	default = 21	Passenger Seat cooler position 1 cushion Werte=17(23deg)
KL_T_SOLL_L3	value = 13	default = 1E	Passenger Seat cooler position 1 cushion Werte=13(19deg)
KL_T_SOLL_K1	value = 1A	default = 23	Passenger Seat cooler position 1 back Werte=1A(26deg)
KL_T_SOLL_K2	value = 17	default = 21	Passenger Seat cooler position 1 back Werte=17(23deg)
KL_T_SOLL_K3	value = 13	default = 1E	Passenger Seat cooler position 1 back Werte=13(19deg)


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Hmmm. I guess STUFE3_hold_30s on 20 should be 10 minutes not 15 minutes?!

CU Oliver


----------



## rauan (Aug 7, 2012)

I coded mine with 1A, 17 and 13 for positions 1, 2 and 3, then changed to 19, 14 and 10 respectively. It took almost no effect. 

Does anyone know if it is possible to code it to make air to flow stronger in seat ventilation?


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Can anybody confirm the F10 LCI is hexdecimal like the F30?

I looked at my settings real quickly, and I saw a few hexes...but I also saw numbers that match up with some of the default settings posted above.


----------



## BMWOO7 (Jul 25, 2010)

I haven't tried this yet, but I'm being hopeful here. I have a 2015 F12 (convertible) so I want to lower seat cooling as much as possible. Factory is not even really noticeable.

My Ford SVT Raptor has seat cooling and on the high setting I swear it will just about lift you off the seat!!!!!!!

With how well the seats heat, you'd think that they'd have the cooling part down as well.

So with that said, what have folks been able to set as the lowest/coolest setting for the front seats?

-Thanks


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

asci01 said:


> coco135, in which ECU and in what function did you find these parameters that I need to change?


What ecu for F01?


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

I only find Kommentar=Zieltemperatur Kissen fuer die geregelte Sitzklima in Stufe 1 (Anlieferzustand entspricht 35°C).;; 
Relevanz: FAH, BFH;; 
Einheit: [°C];; - Comment = target temperature cushion for the seat climate controlled in step 1 ( delivered corresponds to 35 ° C) . ;;
Relevance : FAH , BFH ;;
Unit: [ ° C] ;;

I do not see these options for seat cooling.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry, I found these: but the value is UNKNOWN with those values. I used 19, 14,10. Front driver seat cushions:

SM [6d]->3008 SITZKLIMA, 13->SKL_TEMP_SOLL_ST1_KI
SM [6d]->3008 SITZKLIMA, 13->SKL_TEMP_SOLL_ST2_KI
SM [6d]->3008 SITZKLIMA, 13->SKL_TEMP_SOLL_ST3_KI

Front driver seat back:

SM [6d]->3008 SITZKLIMA, 13->SKL_TEMP_SOLL_ST1_LE
SM [6d]->3008 SITZKLIMA, 13->SKL_TEMP_SOLL_ST2_LE
SM [6d]->3008 SITZKLIMA, 13->SKL_TEMP_SOLL_ST3_LE


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

hi
F01 
ain't got in module SM 6d or 6e (3008,3007) any option about seat cooling or heating this options (3007,3008) missing for some reason 
founded in JBBF options but only about heating no any parameter cooling ???
so where can be options for cooling seats ?? which module
##thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

masa52 said:


> hi
> F01
> ain't got in module SM 6d or 6e (3008,3007) any option about seat cooling or heating this options (3007,3008) missing for some reason
> founded in JBBF options but only about heating no any parameter cooling ???
> ...


Did you search entire CAFD, or just 3008 / 3007?


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

hi found in F01 all options are in

SM [6d]->3002, Sonderausstattung, 2F->Funktionen->KL_T_SOLL_L1
SM [6d]->3002, Sonderausstattung, 2F->Funktionen->KL_T_SOLL_L2
SM [6d]->3002, Sonderausstattung, 2F->Funktionen->KL_T_SOLL_L3

Front driver seat back:

SM [6d]->3002, Sonderausstattung, 2F->Funktionen->KL_T_SOLL_K1
SM [6d]->3002, Sonderausstattung, 2F->Funktionen->KL_T_SOLL_K2
SM [6d]->3002, Sonderausstattung, 2F->Funktionen->KL_T_SOLL_K3

changed values but I did noticed any difference 
What this value basically changing????
Its any chance to increase fans speed?

thx


----------



## laser21 (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone noticed a change in cooling intensity??


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

No, I did not


----------



## bossorange (Aug 31, 2016)

Something new about seat cooling? I already change temperature on mine ventilated seats to 19 degrees but there is no noticeable diference.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

actually I have coded HU_CIC and I can change front driver seat heating position slider from Idrive but dont work for passenger slider.

http://youtu.be/jh27v2jI8sQ


----------

